# 25K Battery EV: Who will get it sooner?



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

electrico said:


> What do you think, who will get the $25K Battery electric car? Tesla, GM or Nissan?
> 
> 
> 
> The $25K Battery Electric Car: Tesla's Elon Musk Talks The Talk As GM and Nissan Walk The Walk


The Chinese will be first

Nissan and GM may be next - but their offerings will not meet Musk's minimum requirement for a Tesla - "I will not make a slow car"


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

They are already being built - they're called Neighborhood Electric Vehicles and golf carts. As batteries improve, both will benefit and NEVs will "merge" with EVs.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

PhantomPholly said:


> They are already being built - they're called Neighborhood Electric Vehicles and golf carts. As batteries improve, both will benefit and NEVs will "merge" with EVs.


I don't think that was what was intended. And it makes no more sense to me for NEVs to "merge" with regular highway-capable EVs than it does for gas-engined low-speed vehicles (again, including golf carts) to merge with regular highway-capable engine-driven cars.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

brian_ said:


> I don't think that was what was intended.


I know, but really an NEV is already an Electric Vehicle - just a bit slower, and doesn't meet highway standards. Point was that price now is all about the battery, which is dropping by 50% about every 6-7 years.





> And it makes no more sense to me for NEVs to "merge" with regular highway-capable EVs than it does for gas-engined low-speed vehicles (again, including golf carts) to merge with regular highway-capable engine-driven cars.



That's kind of a nit, poTAYtoe or pahTAHtoe?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

PhantomPholly said:


> I know, but really an NEV is already an Electric Vehicle - just a bit slower, and doesn't meet highway standards. Point was that price now is all about the battery, which is dropping by 50% about every 6-7 years.


While I agree that battery cost is the biggest factor, everything about a NEV is cheap compared to a high-speed vehicle, literally from the tires to the roof, door to door, and bumper to bumper.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

brian_ said:


> While I agree that battery cost is the biggest factor, everything about a NEV is cheap compared to a high-speed vehicle, literally from the tires to the roof, door to door, and bumper to bumper.



True - but the original question was why aren't there any $25k cars. An NEV is a street legal car - just not one which satisfies you...


----------

